# Please sign this petition - Mandatory Jail Time For Equine Abuse and Neglect



## MustangTraining (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is the petition link.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/mandatory-jail-time-for-equine-abu...

Here is some background information about what occured at 3-Strikes Ranch. Over 100 mustangs died of starvation under the care of Jason Meduna and this man should not own any animals ever again.

Zuma's Rescue Ranch Saves Seven 3- Strikes Ranch Horses from starvation and neglect...

Thank you. 
Amanda


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I have been following this story - it's horrible!!!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, that's awful. Those poor horses. How irresponsible people can be -shakes head-


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

I signed it....Thats TERRIBLE those poor horses! That man should be shot! *shakes fist in air*


----------

